# Christmas Gift for Dad



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Picked this up at Costco/PriceClub for $748.00 for my Dad for Christmas... Is it a keeper?

Ryobi 2 stage Snow Thrower

-electric starter
-6 forward speeds
-2 reverse speeds
-9.5HP
-26 inch 
-plus some on nick-nack crap

Looked good compared to other's I have seen.


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Sounds like your going to treat dad pretty good, hope that boy of mine can think of something nice like that.
RJJ


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Even Better*

Do you know what would be even a better Christmas gift.:santa: If you went over there every day and used it for him.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Haven't heard anything on the Ryobi's yet. My preference would be to go with a better name brand. I use a Ryobi string trimmer with good luck, but not sure about snowblowers.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is ryobi now a branch of MTD. I also have a ryobi trimmer that is lightweight and very relible.

Adam


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Uhhh.... I think so.


----------

